# Domestic Gear



## moses224 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been ordering gear for over 9 years.  I love getting the :deals" from Eu or Africa but have come to conclusion Domestice is way to go! Who else agrees.  I mean you pay $50 more a kit or $10 more a bottle and no customs.  I just bought 10ml T400 and Deca 250 for $180 domestic..not bad  or asiagear (ips) is great but has limited gear (no tren,halotestin) just Anabol Tabs, Dianabol, Stanazol etc and Sust,Dec, Primo, Test cyp,prop, etc...

Guess im getting old rather pay extra $10 and get domestic then wait 3 weeks anyone else agree?


----------



## Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had success in the past ordering Domestic from UncleZ....always arrived on time!
However, I'm unable to access the Uncle Z website lately.....do you have any suggestions for another Domestic source?
I agree with you 100%....Domestic is the way to go! I too have no problem paying a little bit more to ensure delivery, and reliable quality!


----------



## xupd39baw (Mar 15, 2010)

not new to this at all, but ive always paid the middle man. trouble is middle man is disappearing. have seriously looked into making myself but have never had any success with sources at all.  hopefully soon.


----------

